# smoked cheese



## larry shuler (Jan 8, 2014)

My first and only time I smoked cheese was about 10 days ago.  When I was done, it didn't have as much color change than I thought it should have gotten.  But it was my first time so I left it be.  It smelled good and all.  So I vacuum packed it up and stuck it in the fridge.  And tonight I took one of the vacuum packs out and sliced a little cause I heard it is okay to taste after 8 days.  Not planning on opening them all and eating them, just a little taste, ya know.  I had planned on leaving them for 2-3 weeks.  When I opened it, it had a fairly good smoke smell to it.  However, I think it could have had a stronger flavor.  

So my question is . . . can I put it back on the smoker now that I had smoked, wrapped and refrigerated in attempt to get a better/stronger flavor?  I would think why not?  But then again, will the flavor continue to "grow" as time goes by?  I know that's why you wrap it and wait to eat so the cheese can absorb the flavor, but how much more flavor would it get between now and another week, or so?

Anyone care to share their past experiences that will shed some light?  Thanks.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 9, 2014)

Were it I, I would take the first time as a learning experience and not re-smoke.  I usually leave my smoked cheese vacuum packed for at least 3 weeks.  However, before I learned about the wait time, my first time was a disaster.  I ate the cheese right after cooling.  tasted like a hickory ash tray.  If the smoke flavor was not to your liking, simple smoke longer next time.  Be sure to watch your temps. 

Good luck


----------



## cmayna (Jan 9, 2014)

How long did you smoke it and what type of cheese?     Yes, I'd wait a couple three weeks before opening.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jan 9, 2014)

I would agree with Bear........just do another batch. My first batch my dogs wouldn't even eat........got some instruction from this site and smoked cheese was part of my Christmas presents. Besides, a lite smoke is not all bad.....

Brad


----------



## larry shuler (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks all.  It sin't "bad" tasting at all.  It taste good, I'm thinking the flavor could use a little deeper, richer, bolder or whatever "it" is that it needs.  Maybe it'll be better after the 3-4 week rest (which should be here anyday now).  I was just wondering what ya'lls thought was on "re-smoking" it.  It probably wan't going to do it anyways - just wanted the opinions/past experiences about it.   Thank you all.

P.S. It was Colby-Jack, Muenster, provolone and . . . I think cheddar.  Can't remember now - not at home to check.  And I smoked it for about 4 hours. But I think the smoke passing the cheese wasn't quite right.  First time using that A-MAZ-ING smoker thingy.  Thanks again.


----------

